# Parabellum Diskussion



## Amnesie (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe User.
 
Vielleicht habt ihr schon von dem neuen,kostenlosen Onlinespiel "*Parabellum*" gehört,welches von einem Entwicklerteam aus dem Schwarzwald stammt.
Ich habe in dem Forum Golem.de ,welche meines wissens auch das Spiel unter ihre fittiche nehmen,eine sehr interessante Diskussion "miterlebt",bzw verfolgt.Der Vertreter des Games heißt in dem Beitrag "gbtroll",also dies ist ein Mitarbeiter vom Spiel.Das Game wird in erster Linie von einem User namens "Wenigschreiber" sehr kritisiert.
Ich bitte euch um eure Meinungen zu den Beiträgen von Wenigschreiber,als auch zu dem Beitrag von gbtroll.Ich bitte euch auch,euch als erstes folgenden Beitrag durchzulesen,da es hauptsächlich um dieses Thema geht:
Parabellum: Kostenloser Onlineshooter aus dem Schwarzwald - Golem.de

Nun der Link zum Start der Diskussion auf Golem.de:
Golem.de-Forum :: Parabellum: Kostenloser Onlineshooter aus dem Schwarzwald :: again: Kranke games nun auch Made in Germany?

Ich werde es hier aber auch noch Zitieren,falls einer Probleme mit der "Wegfindung" hat und damit man nicht jedes mal auf den Link zugreifen muss.



06.12.08 - 19:52 Autor: *Wenigschreiber*



> ... da soll man nun also ganz stolz sein auf die Jungs aus Villingen-Schwenningen?
> 
> Im ernst: Wem im Kontext von historischen wie aktuellen Kriegs- / Terrorfeldzügen bei derlei Grafik nicht automatisch speiübel wird, hat als Baby wohl zuviel Testosteron abbekommen oder ist wohl anderweitig unterbelichtet.
> 
> ...


Daraufhin:


06.12.08 - 20:36
Autor:   *gbtroll*



> Lieber wenigschreiber,
> Ich respektiere Ihre Aussage(n) im Rahmen der freien Meinungsäußerung durchaus, allerdings möchte ich doch sagen, dass sie recht einseitig argumentieren.
> Natürlich mögen sie Recht haben, dass gewalttätige Spiele bei labilen Jugendlichen zu psychischen Problemen führen können, aber gleich so aggressiv gegen dieses Spiel zu wettern halte ich für übertrieben.
> 
> ...


Die Antwort kam prompt:


06.12.08 - 22:54
Autor:    *Wenigschreiber*



> Hallo "gbtroll",
> 
> obwohl ich wenig Lust verspüre Ihr schablonenhaftes Geschreibsel
> zu kommentieren, kann ich es andererseits einfach nicht so stehen lassen.
> ...


*Wie ist eure Meinung zur Antwort des Entwicklerteams und wie seht ihr das ganze?Ich würde mich über zahlreiche Feedbacks freuen,jede Meinung ist willkommen,sowohl Pro,als auch Kontra.
*


----------

